# BIONICON SUPERSHUTTLE 2 NEU ab 1990



## BastiHa (2. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
verkaufe ein nagelneues Bionicon Supershuttle 2.
Nähere Infos unter

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120289871453&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

Viel Spaß beim Bieten ,
Sebastian Hannemann


----------

